# Soundkarte geht nicht ! warum ?



## cRacKi (17. November 2003)

Hallo Leute !
Hab mir heute ne neue soundkarte gekauft !
Typhoon Acoustic 6
Ich hatte vorher immer onboard sound ! muss ich den irgendwie austellen oder was ? habe die karte ganz normal eingebaut und so ! 

IS WICHTIG ! bitte um antwort !
danke !


----------



## Christian Fein (17. November 2003)

Ja kannst und musst du im Bios austellen.
Weiss grad nicht wie die Option heisst aber wenn du irgendwas siehst das vielleicht so aussieht:
OnBoard Audio [enabled]

Dann bist du richtig. Auf [disabled] stellen dann sollte das gehen.


----------



## Tim C. (26. November 2003)

Es mag evtl etwas spät kommen, aber das MUSS von Christian kann ich nicht generell und als "immer geltend" stehen lassen. ;-]

Ich kenne genug Fälle in denen es durchaus möglich ist, beide Karten parallel aktiviert zu haben und auch beide zu nutzen.

Habe das selber mal gemacht, als ich vom PC Musik noch über ein externes Mischpult jagen wollte, um dort die Übergänge von Hand zu machen. Ging ohne Probleme.


----------

